# Phoenix Rising Silver Lining :D



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Had to post pictures of this girl. I am so in LOVE with her.  She's out of MCC/CH TX Twincreeks FAX SummerKnight *S *B 90 And ARMCH God's Love Farm Cloudy *M 2*D

She is such a sweetie!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wowie! Nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks a lot like her mama -


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So I'm in Oregon... I love her  ...I want her... ray: so...... her plane leaves tomorrow night from your place to the Portland, Oregon Airport where I'll be happily waiting :leap: ...... oh & the check is in the mail!! :thumbup: LOL!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

lovely doe


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Stunning girl!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ohhhhh NICE!!!! She's PURRRRRRTY!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! She has killer lines! And she is a beautiful little thing too!!!! :drool: Congrats!! :leap:


----------

